# Highlights/Lowlights/Toner??



## revinn (Aug 3, 2008)

Alright, so I'm completely clueless when it comes to hair. I mean, COMPLETELY stupid when it comes to styling, color, etc. So I'm thinking about revamping my hair style for university, but I'm a little terrified about putting color in my hair.

I have naturally red hair, but not the warm, orangey red/freckled type of red hair. My hair is more of a cool red, a copper color, a little auburn. It's always been fairly bright, but the older I get, the more it seems to fade. It breaks my heart when I look at my hair in certain lighting and it seems reddish brown, or even dark blonde with a red tinge. I love my red hair, and I just want to restore it to its former glory. My hair is long and layered, with the longest bit hitting the middle of my back. I have short, thick, sideswept bangs, and my hair is naturally a combination of waves and loose curls.

So here's the question. My cousin mentioned a "toner" to me, which (according to her) makes the hair shinier and enhances the natural color. Is this the case? Would this work?   I'm also considering getting highlights & lowlights in my hair, in woodsy cool reds in varying shades. Think Ashlee Simpson's new hair color, Lindsay Lohan's hair on the cover of Rolling Stone, etc. I have light blue-grey eyes, and I'm NC15 with pink undertones. Would this suit me?

I appreciate any comments, opinions or advice that you guys have to offer. TIA!


----------

